# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  IBFAN kalendar

## Danci_Krmed

da li će se moći naručiti preko rode?  na stranici babymilk action piše da pitamo.

 ako da, kako izgleda iznutra, je li ponedjeljak ili nedjelja prvi dan u tjednu i da li ima kocku za svaki dan (picajzla sam za kalendare, što da vam kažem)

----------


## ivarica

nece se moci naruciti preko rode

----------


## abonjeko

Odlična!!! Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------

